# Der "Neue" Koiteich



## Karpfenfreund (11. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich und meinen aktuellen Teich vorstellen. Ich heiße Roland und bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Schönberg im schönen Mecklenburg- Vorpommern. Durch mein Interesse für Gewässer und Fische bzw. Teichbewohner durch Angel und Aquaristik wurde ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam und beschloss letztes Jahr meinen Teich zu vergrößern...
Mein Teich ist circa 20 Jahre alt und wurde von meinem Vater angelegt. Er hat ein Volumen circa 2,5 - 3 Kubikmeter. Da ich mit der Zeit Freude an Farbkarpfen gefunden habe und sich diese " aus Versehen" vermehrt haben, wollte ich meinen Teich etwas in diese Richtung gestalten.

 
Hier meine kleine Nichte und ich beim Koi streicheln und füttern.

Vor dem Kauf des Druckfilters mit 11 W UV-Lampe war mein Teich voll mit Schwebealgen...

Alle Größen und Ideen sind vorerst nur in Planung, falls irgenetwas nicht funktionieren sollte bitte ich um Verbesserungsvorschläge!!!
Bei meinem Neubau möchte einen Bodenablauf einbauen, der mit 75er PVC Rohr mit einem Schwerkraftfilter verbunden ist. Vor den Tonnen möchte ich einen Kugelhahn mit einem verschraubten Flansch in die Leitung setzen.In der letzten Tonne soll eine Bachlaufpumpe (4500l/h) stehen, die einen Wasserfall bzw. Bachlauf speisen soll. Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Verbindungen für die Filtertonnen, kanndiese leider nicht finden... 
Das sollte es erst einmal aus meiner Gedankenwelt sein.


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland,

erstmal

:willkommen

hier bei den Teichverrückten. Schön dass Meck-Pomm wieder ein Fähnchen dazubekommt. 

Auch ich habe meinen alten Gartenteich vor 2 Jahren zum Koiteich umgebaut bzw. baue noch und hier viele gute Vorschläge bekommen. Am Besten schon mal eine Skizze anfertigen. Und ansonsten am 15.06.2012 abends zum Grillen nach Grabow kommen, da kannst du dich mit vielen Teichfreunden austauschen und meinen Koiteich begutachten und dir Ideen holen.


----------



## Yogibubu (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hi Roland, willkommen…

Habe den Druckfilter mit den gleichen Eigenschaften, leider noch nicht im Betrieb (Winter ohne Ende, heute morgen -21,8oC) Bin schon heiß auf das buddeln (Schacht für Filter / Pumpe / Lampe) usw… Wenn es um die von Dir gesuchten [DLMURL="http://www.hanako-koi.de/Teichtechnik-Fittinge-PVC-Teile-Schlauchtuelle-m-AG.html"]Verbindungen für die Filtertonnen[/DLMURL] geht, könntest Du m.E. Glück bei Hanako haben, bei denen habe ich bisher fast alles gefunden zu vernünftigen Preisen.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Karpfenfreund,

:willkommen im Forum, schön dass Du mit an Board bist.

Ganz spontan ist mir Dein grünes Wasser aufgefallen auf dem Bild.
Hast Du schonmal überlegt Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, Tannwedel etc einzusetzen? Oder machen das Deine Karpfen gleich nieder?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Piddel (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland,

vorab viele Grüße von der anderen Seite des Ihlenberges...
und viel Freude hier im Forum.

Peter


----------



## koifischfan (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

An welche Teichgröße (Liter) dachtest du?


----------



## Moonlight (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland,

Herzlich Willkommen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland,

herzlich Willkommen. 

Du hast nun 10 Koi in deinem Teich, sobald das Fieber mal richtig ausbricht, werden es möglicherweise noch mehr. 

An welche Teichgröße hast du denn als Zwischenlösung gedacht?


----------



## Moonlight (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Du hast nun 10 Koi in deinem Teich



10koi in 3000l wasser???  na da muß ja schnellstmöglich ein großer teich mit mindestens 10000l her.


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Mandy,
keine Panik, es sind 4 Koi und 6 Babys. 

Es kann also in Ruhe geplant werden und da sollte man sich vorher etwas Gedanken machen, wie denn der künftige Besatz aussehen wird.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Na dann ist ja gut . . . phuuuu


----------



## Karpfenfreund (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Also das Grüne Wasser ist passé, zum Glück! Dank Filter kann ich wieder auf den Grund schauen. Berechnet habe ich eine Teichgröße von etwa 52 Kubikmeter... Genaueres sollte mir das Standrohr der Feuerwehr verraten... Ich kann es auch kaum abwarten, bis ich loslegen kann- blöder Winter  . Bei den Tonnendurchführungen dachte ich an Gummilippendichtung, ich weiß aber nicht von wo ich diese am günstigsten bekomme... Zu den 10 Kois kommt noch ein __ Döbel (wahrscheinlich) - bei dem weiß keiner wo er herkommt, bzw. wer ihn in den Teich geworfen. Als ich den Fisch letztes Jahr bemerkt habe war er auch schon 17 - 20 cm lang.


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland und :willkommen

Ich habe deinen Thread zwar schon vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, aber jetzt auch ich,  bei den Teichverückten.

Wie ich jetzt rausgelesen haben will, hat dein Teich jetzt etwa 3 qbm und soll auf 52 qbm erhöht werden!? Das ist dann aber ordentlich, da ist noch viel Platz für schöne Fische. Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist der Bodenablauf mit DN 75 Rohr aber zu klein und würde Dir auf Dauer keine Freude bereiten.

Kannst du deine Vorstellungen bitte etwas genauer definieren: Wie groß ist die Teichfläche geplant? Volumen 52 qbm? Tiefe? Vielleicht eine Formskizze schon im Kopf oder auf Papier gebannt? Was hast du im Einzelnen geplant? Leitungen, Filtergröße, Filtermaterial?


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland,
nun verstehe ich gar nichts mehr. 

Hast du den neuen 50m³ Teich schon fertig gebaut mit einem DN75 BA ?
Du suchst nun nur noch die Tonnendurchführungen für die Regentonnen ?
Am Ende des Schwerkraftfilters ist eine Pumpe die Netto 2-3 m³ durch den Filter pumpt. ?


----------



## Karpfenfreund (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Der Teich soll Ende April von 3 auf circa 52 Kubikmeter vergrößert werden. Die geplante Tiefe soll in etwa 1,7 - 1,8 m sein, die Oberfläche in etwa 50 Quadratmeter. Bei der 100er Abflussleitung hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass sich dieser Ablagerungen ansammeln können. 50 wäre zu klein. Skizzen muss ich noch einscannen... Bei dem Filter bin ich mir noch nicht sicher , ob ich 3 oder 4 Tonnen nehme.

1. Tonne Bürsten 
2. Tonne Kokosmatten (latexiert) / Japanmatten
3. Tonne Lavagestein oder Zeolith/ Bioballs
4. Tonne Pumpe

oder
1. Tonne Bürsten
2. Tonne Matten
3. Tonne Pumpe


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Hallo Roland.

Die Größe und Tiefe klingen sehr gut und großzügig. Bin gespannt, wie Du das Bauvorhaben dann umsetzt und hoffe auf reichlich Bildmaterial.....sind ja nicht neugierig...aber sehr interessiert. 

Bei deiner Teichgröße (vermutlich 6x7m oder so) würde ich Dir in jedem Falle zwei Bodenabläufe, wenn nicht sogar drei BA empfehlen. Aber das hängt von deinem Teichprofil an sich ab. Ob es reine Steilwände oder schräge Uferwände werden.

Das sich in einer 110er KG-Leitung noch Ablagerungen ansammeln können, würde ich nie ausschließen, aber in einem 75er Rohr hast du vermutlich auf Grund des geringeren Durchsatzes weniger Flow. Und weniger Flow würde bedeuten das eigentlich eher Ablagerungen zurück bleiben könnten.

Zu deinem Filteraufbau, würde ich die 1.Kammer nicht mit Bürsten bestücken, denn Du wolltest ja ein Reinigungssystem mit wenig Aufwand. Bei Bürsten hast du viel Aufwand, also nicht zu empfehlen.  Erste Kammer, wenn Tonne, dann eine leere Sammelkammer mit großem Schmutzablass, zweite Kammer eine Siebpatrone und einen großzügigen Schmutzablass rein.und dritte und vierte Kammer.........muss man dann noch sehen.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Fotos wollte ich auf jeden Fall machen(ist bei jedem Umbau von Vorteil). Bei der KG Leitung hätte ich Bedenken, falls es undicht wird bzw. ist... Wo kann ich Kugelhähne finden, die auf das KG Rohr passen und wird das nur gesteckt oder geklebt? Die Folie ist aus PVC und ist 1,2 mm stark und fertigt mir ein Bekannter an. Im Teich selber, wollte ich Pflanzkübel/Steine aus Beton für die Pflanzen nehmen.


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Bedenken bei der KG-Leitung hätte bzw. habe ich eigentlich nicht. Was wolltest du denn nehmen? 

Die KG-Rohre haben ja diese Gummidichtungen und wenn Du diese richtig zusammen steckst, versuche diese doch mal wieder zu trennen. Nicht gleich, wenn noch Gleitmittel dran ist, sondern so nach ein-zwei Tagen. Da geht nicht viel....

Ich habe bei mir auch die KG-Leitung verlegt und denke nicht an Undichtigkeiten. Wenn das Rohr an sich in Ordnung ist, denke ich, tut sich da nicht viel. Selbst die renomierten Teichbaufirmen verwenden diese KG-Rohre für die "Abwasserleitung". Beim Verlegen der KG-Rohre solltest du auf die Verlegerichtung / Fließrichtung achten. Ist mir passiert, weil
ich so am fummeln war und das einfach übersehen habe. 

Kugelhähne sind zu teuer und brauchst du auch nicht in der Abflussleitung. Nimm hierfür die Zugschieber 110. Die Zugschieber werden dann eingeklebt bzw. die KG-Rohre in den Zugschieber eingeklebt.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

PVC Rohr wollte ich nehmen und verkleben, wahrscheinlich teurer als KG Leitung. Aber stimmt, wenn das KG länger leigt, dann ist es recht schwer dieses auseinander zu ziehen... Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen müssen... Wird der Zugschieber mit dem selben Kleber verklebt oder wie heißt der?


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Das PVC-Rohr, wenn es das Druckrohr ist was verklebt wird, kannst du aber bedenkenlos für die Rückführungen in den Teich nehmen. Also ich klebe alles mit PVC-Tangitkleber.Sollte m.M.n. reichen, aber du kannst ja die Klebestellen zusätzlich mit Kartuschenkleber nachziehen. Aber natürlich nicht die KG-Rohre, denn die werden ja nur gesteckt. Jetzt frage mich aber bitte nicht nach dem Namen...das ist so ein "Fix-All-Seal" oder so ähnlicher Name. Aber die meisten hier im Forum nutzen auch den Kleber "Adheseal Innotec". Aber den würde ich wie gesagt, nur zum Nachziehen der Klebestellen und für zusätzliches Abdichten an den Tonnen nehmen.


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Du musst auf jeden Fall KG Rohre nehmen und diese zusammenstecken.
Es gibt auch welche (z.B. KG2000), die für eine höhere Belastung ausgelegt sind.

Die Rohre dehnen sich bei Wärme, bei den KG Rohren werden diese Verschiebungen von den Verbindungen ausgeglichen. Sind es verklebte PVC Rohre, addieren sich die Kräfte aus den ganzen Leitung.


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Die Verlegung der KG Rohre muss fachgerecht gemacht werden. Das bedeutet, sie werden nicht einbetoniert, sondern eingesandet. Nur dann können Sie die Ausdehnungen auch aufnehmen.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" und sein Teich*

Das wären meine geistigen Ergüsse... Sind natürlich ausbaufähig.

 
Am unteren Bildrand soll links mein Filter und rechts der Bachlauf gebaut werden, dafür habe ich aber noch keine Idee

 

 

 


@ Joerg: Der BA muss doch aber in Mischung gesetzt werden, der Rest der Abflussleitung dann in Sand bzw Kies, richtig?


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Das schaut ja schon sehr vernünftig aus. 

Ja, der BA fest und die Rohre so, dass sie sich dehnen können.

Überlege mal, ob du nicht an der linken Seite den Flachwasserbereich weglassen willst. Da hängt natürlich von der Sicht auf den Teich ab.
Bei mir war es so, dass ich eine zugewachsene Seite später entfernt habe, da ansonsten der Teich nicht mehr sichtbar war. Bei der guten Versorgung mit Nährstoffen, wachsen die Pflanzen seht schnell zu einer Hecke. (Über 1m hoch)


----------



## Karpfenfreund (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

An der linken Seite soll es etwas steiler abgehen. oben soll der flach werdende Bereiech.


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich habe bei mir nun noch 2 Seiten mit flachen bepflanzten Zonen, die 3. Seite wird dieses Jahr weichen.
Es ist nicht so, dass ich es von Anfang so geplant habe, aber da wo 1,5-2m hohe Pflanzen wachsen, sehe ich meine Koi nicht mehr. Die Pflanzen werden aber auch ordentlich gedüngt. 

Falls du langfristig planen willst, verabschiede dich gedanklich von den Regentonnen. Diese sind, ohne enormen Reinigungsaufwand, nicht für einen 50m³ Teich geeignet. 

Damit du langfristig das Wasser klar bekommst, solltest du mit einer Umwälzung von 25m³ planen. Die Tonnen in Reihe können maximal 8-12m³ filtern. Die habe ich aktuell auch noch im Einsatz aber die Grenze ist erreicht und eine Erweiterung steht bereit.

Ich würde dir raten 2BA einzubauen, die müssen ja nicht beide von Anfang an laufen. Ein Skimmer ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. Die 3 DN110 Leitungen kosten nicht die Welt und ein nachträglicher Umbau ist sehr teuer.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo Karpfenfreund,

du solltest den Zulauf vom BA (4te Skizze) nicht bis zur oberen Wasserkante in den Filter fühern, dies führt zu Leistungsverlust und könnte dir im Winter auch kaputt frieren. 
Du solltest vielmehr den zulauf vom Teich direkt unten in den Filter führen lassen. 
Hoffe das war verständlich 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

75er gibt es in KG nicht. Diese Erfahrung musste ich vor 2Wochen machen, als ich welche kaufen wollte. KG gibt es nur ab DIN 100 (110er) aufwärts.
Davon abgesehen solltest Du bei der Grösse der Grundfläche wenigstens 2 BA's einbauen und die natürlich in DIN 100. Weiter würde ich keinen Kugelhahn nehmen. Der ist im Inneren noch ca. 1 Nummer kleiner als im Aussenmaß. Nimm Zugschieber, da hast Du keinen Flowverlust.
Was die Filteranlage anbelangt, bei Deiner geplanten Grösse von über 50Kubik, ist die vollkommen unterdimensioniert. Da solltest Du Dich noch bischen mehr informieren . . und auch mehr investieren. 

Mandy


----------



## Mariorö (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo Karpfenfreund,
nimm 2 BAs bei der Grundfläche und das mit dem Filter sehe ich auch wie Mandy. Versuch es gleich richtig zu machen, sonst baust Du in 2 Jahren wieder.
Mario


----------



## Karpfenfreund (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Bei der Leitung tendiere ich mittlerweile zum KG Rohr. Wie könnte ich denn am besten die 52 m³ Wasser filtern? Ich denke mit meinem Druckfilter komme ich dann nicht mehr weit...


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Das mit dem Druckfilter solltest du gedanklich abhaken, kann bis max 10m³ ohne Fischbesatz noch reichen.
Auch Regentonnen können die empfohlene Menge an Wasser nicht mehr schaffen.
Alternativ wären IBC Behälter aber durchaus denkbar. Diese haben ein Volumen von 600-1000 Liter und können mit entsprechender Verrohrung duchaus ein akzeptables Ergebnis bringen.

Spare eher am Teichvolumen, als am Filter. 50m³ Wasser langfristig ordentlich zu filtern ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*



Karpfenfreund schrieb:


> Bei der Leitung tendiere ich mittlerweile zum KG Rohr.


 
 Das ist die richtige Entscheidung.



Karpfenfreund schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich denn am besten die 52 m³ Wasser filtern? Ich denke mit meinem Druckfilter komme ich dann nicht mehr weit...


 
 neee, mit einem Druckfilter wirst du hier nix mehr schaffen.

50 qbm Wasser ist eine Menge und es sollte im Schnitt alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter laufen um langfristig gute Wasserwerte zu erzielen. So im Allgemeinen spricht man davon, dass man etwa 10 % des Teichvolumens nochmals als Filtervolumen aufbringen sollte. Ich denke schon diese Werte zeigen Dir den Aufwand der Filteranlage auf. Aber die meisten schaffen keine 10 %, was auch bei der derzeitigen Technik und den damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten nicht zwingend notwendig wird. Der Ratschlag von Jörg ist gut: Lieber auf etwas Volumen verzichten, aber dafür eine überschaubare Filteranlage.

Ich würde Dir bei deiner Größe definitiv einen Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter als Vorfilteranlage empfehlen, denn die schaffen auch gut die 20000-25000 l Durchstömung. Auch solltest Du, wie schon gesagt, 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer einplanen. Alle mit DN 110 KG verbaut. Aber alles eigene Leitungen bis zur Filterkammer. Nicht zusammen schließen, denn dadurch verlierst du den nötigen Flow. Wenn du schon am planen bist, denke mal über einen Seitenablauf für den Winterbetrieb nach. Ist kein Muss, aber hilfreich, wenn dein Filter im Winter durchlaufen sollte.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

An den Seitenablauf habe ich auch schon Gedanken dran verschwendet, aber ich denke die Tiere sollten im Winter ihre Ruhe haben- ich will ja auch in Ruhe schlafen
Naja, und wenn der Teich nur 25 - 35 m³ hat ist ja auch okay, will ja nur zufriedene Jungs im Teich


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Gerade der Seitenablauf bring ihnen ja die Ruhe, weil dann kein Wasser von ihrem Ruheplatz vom BA weggesaugt wird. 
Wenn es ein Schwerkraftfilter wird, kannst du ihn im Winter mit verrigertem Volumen durchlaufen lassen. 

Die Jungs werden schon zufrieden sein - er geht mehr um deine langfristige Zufriedenheit. 
Bei deinem aktuellen Besatz, sollten die Wasserwerte sich mit wenig Aufwand realisieren lassen.

Die Koi werden größer, es kommen neue dazu, dann wird es mit der Filterung eng. Du baust um.
Der Filter setzt sich täglich so zu, dass er ständig gereinigt werden muss. Du rauchst einen besseren.
Das Wasser ist trübe und du kannst die Koi kaum sehen, weil die Schwebstoffe nicht schnell genug aus dem Wasser kommen. Du willst ganz klares Wasser.

30m³ ist schon ein sehr gutes Volumen für einen Koiteich. Die Filterung verursacht auch laufende Kosten, die sind dann geringer. 
Man kann die "leidvollen" Erfahrungen auch selber machen. Mir hat die ständige Umbauerei auch Spass gemacht, aber wenn ich jetzt noch mal ein Loch buddele, würde ich einige Sachen von Anfang an besser machen.


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo Roland.

Der Seitenablauf sollte dann in einer Tiefe von etwa 1 m angebracht werden. Solltest du einen Seitenablauf einplanen, versehe dieses aber mit einem Edelstahlgitter. Warum? Damit die Fische nicht hinein schwimmen können.

Was ich mir noch bei deinem Teichprojekt vorstellen könnte, wenn du jetzt doch eher dein Volumen verringerst, würde ich die Wand zur Rechten, da wo der Gehweg ist, vielleicht als reine Steilwand machen. Und wenn du jetzt wieder Platz frei hast, weil dein Teich weniger Oberfläche haben wird, vielleicht noch einen separaten Bachlauf. So ein Bachlauf wirkt auch optisch immer sehr schön und wenn der üppig bepflanzt wird, können dir die Pflanzen darin noch Nährstoffe und Schadstoffe ziehen. Der Bachlauf-Einlauf versorgt den Teich wieder mit zusätzlichen Sauerstoff. Hat alles so seine Vor- & Nachteile. 

Haben wir Dich jetzt völlig durcheinander gebracht!?  War nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo in die Runde ,
Sorry aber diese Aussagen kann ich irgend wie nicht nachvollziehen



> Spare eher am Teichvolumen, als am Filter. 50m³ Wasser langfristig ordentlich zu filtern ist nicht so einfach



und dann kurz danach



> 30m³ ist schon ein sehr gutes Volumen für einen Koiteich. Die Filterung verursacht auch laufende Kosten, die sind dann geringer.
> Man kann die "leidvollen" Erfahrungen auch selber machen. Mir hat die ständige Umbauerei auch Spass gemacht, aber wenn ich jetzt noch mal ein Loch buddele, würde ich einige Sachen von Anfang an besser machen



1.Was hat die Wassermenge mit dem Filter zu tun ?
2. Der Flow wird nach der Wassermenge bestimmt !
3.Volumen des Filtermaterials wird nach Besatz gerichtet und nicht nach Teich volumen !

Es gibt hier im Forum ,Teiche mit 100³m ganz ohne Filter

Ich würde, wenn ich den nötigen Platz hätte, nie auf Volumen verzichten ..
Vorallem nicht in Zeiten von Helix und den heutigen möglichkeiten der Vorfilterung ... lass dir mal ausrechnen was du mit 500 Liter Helix filtern kannst (es gibt hier irgend wo eine Tabelle)

Dann achte eher auf deinen Bestand..... KG Fisch / Liter Helix

wenn du etwas von Anfang an besser machen willst, dann bleib bei deinen 50³m sonst sind dir vielleicht die 35³m in 3-4 Jahren zu klein .Wenn ich ,du wäre, würde ich noch die ollen Schrägen raus werfen und den Teich auf 70 oder mehr ³m erweitern

Nix für ungut    Patrick


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> 1.Was hat die Wassermenge mit dem Filter zu tun ?
> 2. Der Flow wird nach der Wassermenge bestimmt !
> 3.Volumen des Filtermaterials wird nach Besatz gerichtet und nicht nach Teich volumen !



Hallo Patrick.

Wassermenge und Filter haben schon gemeinsame Faktoren. Du kannst keinen 50000 l Fisch-Teich mit 3 Abläufen mit einem Druckfilter oder Biotec 18 filtern. Man sollte doch schon darauf achten, dass der Filter die notwendige Größe und das Volumen mitbringt um auch, wie du so schön beschrieben hast - "500 l Helix" unterzubringen. 

Auch muss der Filter den nötigen Flow, der sich nach der Wassermenge richtet, durchbekommen. Da hast du ja Recht, aber auch hier kann man keine 10000-20000 l durch eine Regentonne schicken. Das war ja hier auch der Gedanke daran, dass Roland anfangs mit Regentonnen arbeiten wollte.

Das mit dem Verhältnis Filtermaterial / Besatz hatten wir ja als Berechnungsgrundlage eingebracht. Die Tabelle die du meinst ist wohl Schroedis Koirechner. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob ich den hier verlinken dürfte. :?

Ich denke der Ratschlag nach weniger Teichvolumen richtete sich mehr nach der geplanten Filterungswahl. Und Teiche mit bis zu 100 qbm sind bei normalen Fischbesatz bestimmt auch ohne Filter zu betreiben, aber die Frage ist hier ja auch die von Roland gewünschte Wasserqualität zu erreichen. Und das geht ohne Filter wohl kaum oder nur sehr schwierig..

Es sollen ja auch alles nur Anregungen und Gedanken sein, damit er für sich, das richtige Produkt findet und baut um langfristig zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ist ja soweit alles richtig ...
Aber sattelt man da nicht das Pferd von hinten auf.
Ich dachte immer, man richtet den Filter nach dem Teich und nicht den Teich nach einem gewünschten Filter ,schliesslich sitzt man doch vor dem Teich und schaut ihn an und nicht vor dem Filter.
Ich denke, man sollte sich langsam ,bedingt durch die neueren Filtermedien von der vorstellung 10-30% Filtervolumen verabschieden.Natürlich reicht dir da kein Speiskübel voller Helix,aber heutzutage ist man sicherlich weit weg, von sagen wir mal 5000Liter Filter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> I
> Ich dachte immer, man richtet den Filter nach dem Teich und nicht den Teich nach einem gewünschten Filter ,schliesslich sitzt man doch vor dem Teich und schaut ihn an und nicht vor dem Filter.
> Gruss Patrick



lol

Ja klar da hast du Recht. Lieber den Teich als den Filter!  

Ich glaube bei Roland ist es auch eine Platzfrage, was für den Filter vorhanden ist. Daher ist hier vielleicht ein wenig durcheinander geschüttelt

....


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Die Teichgröße und der dazu passende Filter richtet sich auch nach dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget. 
Ich denke ein etwas kleineres Volumen, was ordentlich gefiltert werden kann, macht mehr Sinn als ein großer Teich, der langfristig Probleme macht.

Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf einen Koiteich, bei dem in der Regel eine aufwändige Filterung erwünscht ist.
Mehr Volumen ist grundsätzlich natürlich immer schön.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Moin. Platz sollte genug vorhanden sein, hier mal aktuelle Fotos... 
 

 

 

Den Filter möchte ich halt nich so riesig machen, da ich den ja auch verstecken möchte/muss... Seinen Zweck soll er natürlich auch erfüllen.
Und für den Bachlauf habe ich leider keine Idee. Nur das ich vielleicht die alte Folie dafür nutzen möchte.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo Roland 
Ich würde dir davon abraten , aber das wirst du selbst merken, wenn du eine ca. 20 Jahre alte Folie wieder verwenden möchtest, bei uns sagt man dazu "Die is Steif wie en Bock".
Was ist den für eine Teichfolie bis jetzt geplant ,bei PVC hält sich ein zusätzlicher Wasserlauf ja in Grenzen.Ich würde dir empfehlen EPDM Folie zu verlegen, habe noch keine bessere Folie verlegt

Das mit den Abläufen haben ja meine vorschreiber schon ausführlich beschrieben ,mache lieber einen zuviel rein als einen zuwenig
überlege dir das nochmal mit deinen Schrägen,dort bleibt nichts liegen und dort wächst auch nichts ausser die evilkotz geliebten Algen

Nur keine Hecktik wird schon klappen
Gruss Patrick  2


----------



## Karpfenfreund (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich denke ich hab schon andere Sachen versaut...:__ nase Aber stimmt  so alt, wie die Folie ist - da kann ich gleich alte Plane nehmen Die Folie ist 1,2 mm stark. Die PVC Folie kann man doch schweißen, ein Bekannter von mir ist Dachdecker und schweißt diese häufig. Eine Schräge wollte ich drin haben, da ich Pflanzen im Teich haben will. Sieht sonst so steril aus

A propos- Kann ich im Teich auch Feldsteine in Beton setzen ohne dass sich Chemikalien oder andere gefährdende Stoffe frei setzen???


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ist es eine Dachfolie oder eine Teichfolie ,Dachfolien können starke Schadstoffausdünstungen an das Teichwasser abgeben, für unsereins vielleicht noch erträglich doch für die Fuschies  
Was für Feldsteine habt ihr bei euch ....bei uns gibt es fast nur Gelbe Sandsteine
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Karpfenfreund (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Er wollte mir die besorgen, muss ihn fragen, ob die im Teichbau auch genutzt werden kann... Aber wovon sollten die Ausdünstungen kommen? PVC nicht gleich PVC ??? Bei uns an der Küste liegen ja überall Findlinge rum und halt die kleinen Brüder von ihm...(meiner Erdkundelehrerin klingeln die Ohren) Auf jeden Fall kein Sandstein...


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Wenn du Steine im Teich verarbeiten willst, dann benutze zum Verfestigen keinen Beton - sondern Trasszement.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Den brauche ich nach dem Abbinden nicht mehr versiegeln oder sonstiges!?


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Lies mal......
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvinylchlorid#Gesundheitliche_Gefahren
Dann stell dir mal Folie von unseren lieben extremkopierfreunden aus PR vor
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*



Karpfenfreund schrieb:


> Den brauche ich nach dem Abbinden nicht mehr versiegeln oder sonstiges!?



Nein.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Okay. ich zwecks der Folie noch dringend weiterschauen. Und später beim Modelieren im Teich den Trasszement verwenden. 
Vielen Dank bisher für vielen Tipps und Anregungen!!!


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen EPDM Folie zu verlegen.

Bist du denn mit deinen Überlegungen beim Filter weiter gekommen?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo Roland 


> Eine Schräge wollte ich drin haben, da ich Pflanzen im Teich haben will. Sieht sonst so steril aus



Das wirst du so, vermutlich nicht hinbekommen.Dazu braucht man eher Stufen auf den Schrägen bleibt kein Substrat liegen
Gruss Patrick  2


----------



## Karpfenfreund (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Moin. Ich war heute im Baumarkt und hatte mir ein paar Regentonnen angeguckt. Wenn ich 4 Tonnen á 310 Liter nehme, kann ich doch einen gut funktionierenden Filter daraus zaubern. 

Welches Innotec muss ich zum BA Abdichten nehmen? Hatte im Netz gesehen, dass es verschieden Produkte gibt...


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*



Karpfenfreund schrieb:


> Wenn ich 4 Tonnen á 310 Liter nehme, kann ich doch einen gut funktionierenden Filter daraus zaubern.


Wenn du zaubern kannst, wird das wohl gut gehen. :__ nase
Langfristig wird dir diese Lösung, bei einem 50m³ Koiteich, aber keinen Spass machen. 

Sicher sind ein paar Tonnen geeignet die Wasserwerte auf ein normales Maß zu bringen.
Bei deinem aktuell kleinen Besatz, ist das eigentlich auch mit wenig Aufwand zu machen.
Plane aber schon mal die Sachen ein, deren Umbau später viel Aufwand kostet. 

2XBA und einen Skimmer. Diese werde ich nun mit viel Aufwand nachrüsten. :evil
Ich habe auch 300 Liter Tonnen eingegraben, der Reinigungsaufwand ist enorm, aber es geht gut.
Im Frühjar wird dann endlich eine pflegeleichte Vorfilterung einziehen. (Steht schon bereit )

Nehme anstatt der 4 X 300 Liter Tonnen lieber 2 IBC Behälter.
Diese lassen sich besser mit der benötigten Verrohrung verbinden und sind auch für Erweiterungen geeignet.
Die kosten gebraucht und gereinigt 50€ das Stück - also nicht viel teurer.

Bau das ganze als Schwerkraftanlage. Die Kosten für die später benötigte Pumpe fressen dir sonst ein Loch in den Geldbeutel. 

Bei dem Innotec schau ich mal nach, es gibt "vergleichbare" Produkte, die deutlich weniger kosten.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

55 Beiträge....... und wir sind genauso weit wie am Anfang 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich hoffe nicht ganz Patrick,
wir konnten zwischenzeitlich mögliche Optionen Aufzeigen und auf die falsche Sparsamkeit beim Filter hinweisen. 

Leidvolle Erfahrungen muss man wohl besser erst selber machen.

Einen Koiteich baut man mindestens 2 mal und wir sind alle gespannt auf die vielen Bilder des 1. Baus.
Möglicherweise gibt es nächstes Jahr eine Fortsetzung, wie es viele schon erlebt haben.  


Hätte ich vor meinem 1. Bau mal mehr nachgefragt, wäre mir viel erspart geblieben.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Moin. Bei den IBC kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich die verrohren muss, bzw. die Filtermedien einbringe. Hätte jemand nen Link oder Zeichnungen o.ä. ???


----------



## Zacky (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hallo.

Die IBC kannst du auf zwei Arten verrohren. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, du meinst die Verrohrung zwischen den IBC.

Du kannst die Folienflansche dafür nutzen. Das Loch wird mit einer Lochkreissäge gemacht, den Flansch drauf und zwischen Flansch und IBC-Wand auf beiden Seiten noch Innotec oder einen anderen wasserfesten Dichtungskleber verschraubt. In die Flansche klebst du dann ganz normal deine Rohre ein.

Oder du benutzt sog. Tankverbinder. Diese Dinger haben Schraubgewinde. Das heißt, wieder Löcher bohren und dann diesen Verbinder mit der IBC-Wand verschraubt. Die Verbinder sind mit Dichtungen ausgestattet, jedoch würde ich auch hier die Teile zusätzlich abdichten bzw. verkleben.

Die Filtermedien, welcher Art auch immer, dann rein. Etwa 10-15 cm über dem IBC-Boden eine sogenannte Medienauflage aus Lichtgitterplatten, Edelstahlplatten gelocht oder Ähnlichem, einbauen. In den Boden ein großen 110er Folienflansch als Schmutzablass mit Zugschieber installieren.

Einlauf kurz über der Medienauflage, Auslauf dann oben....

quasi fertig....


----------



## Karpfenfreund (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Um in den IBC etwas zu platzieren muss ich doch oben rein, wie groß ist der Deckel circa? Kann man nicht den Hahn vorne als Schmutzablauf nehmen?


----------



## Zacky (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Im Normalfall schneidest du oben das "Dach", also den IBC komplett auf. So kannst du dann alle Medien einbringen die Du willst. Ob Patronenfilter, Helix ruhend und bewegt oder andere Medien. Der Hahn vorne geht schon, wird aber nicht so effektiv sein und den groben Schmutz raus zu bekommen. Das Loch ist nicht so groß und das Sperrgelenk ist auch noch drin. Es könnte dir also ordentlich Schmutz stecken bleiben. Und dann von innen ran kommen.....


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Der am meisten verwendete in der Größe von 1m³, hat die Maße 1200×1000×1160 mm
Es gibt aber auch 600 Liter oder größer. Die Ausläufe können auch unterschiedlich groß sein. 
IBC


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ein IBC ist ein recht günstiges Behältnis für einen Filter und bietet gegenüber von Regentonnen einige Vorteile.

Da er industriell hergestellt wird und auch für gefährliche Stoffe zugelassen ist, sollte er deutlich stabiler sein als eine Regentonne. (z.B. UV Strahlung )
Der größere Inhalt erlaubt einen höheren Durchsatz. Auch die Reinigungsintervalle sind gegenüber Tonnen größer.
Die Verbindungen zwischen den IBC können recht einfach mit Folienflanschen ausgeführt werden, weil die Oberfläche gerade ist.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb, sind unten ab besten Medienauflagen einzubringen. Diese verhindern ein absetzen des Mulms in den Filtermaterialien.
Alternativ zu dem Bodenablauf, kann bei einigen Materialien auch eine Schmutzpumpe ganz unten den Dreck gut rausholen.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Moin. 
Ich habe mich ein bischen umgeschaut und kann zwei IBC kostenlos haben. Darin war destilliertes Wasser- ist das schädlich für die Fische??? Bzw. wie könnte ich den Tank reinigen?


----------



## Zacky (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

wenn da wirklich destilliertes Wasser drin war, ist das absolut optimal. keine schadstoffe, quasi perfekt

Wie groß sind die IBC?


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Kein Problem ... nix ist besser als destilliertes Wasser. 
Chemie wäre ne halbe Katastrophe, aber destilliertes Wasser ... phüüüü, ist doch nur cleanes (wenn auch totes) Wasser ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Sind optimal geeignet. 

Dann mach mal eine Skizze, wie du den Filter aufbauen willst.
Meine Erfahrungen haben Geld und Zeit gekostet, weil ich zu spät gefragt habe.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Dann bin ich sehr beruhigt! Die beiden haben eine Größe von 1m³. Über die Befüllung bzw. Einrichtung muss ich mich jetzt genauer informieren. Hat jemand Fotos oder einen Link dazu?


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Schau mal bei Zacky in seine tolle Planung rein. Da sind sicher schon ein paar Hinweise zu finden.

Hast du dich bezüglich der Vorabscheidung schon zu etwas durchgerungen?


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Im ersten IBC gehe ich kurz über dem Boden rein und lasse circa 15 cm Platz um grobe Partikel absinken zu lassen. Dann soll eine Medienauflage rein (vielleicht Plexiglas), darüber Filtermatten...


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Wenn du kurz über den Boden rein möchtest!? Wie kurz über dem Boden? Es wäre zu empfehlen, wenn du die 10-15 cm über dem Boden in den IBC gehst. Die 10-15 cm Höhe der Medienauflage über dem Boden ist gut. Wie gesagt, besser wäre du gehst über der Medienauflage rein, damit du den Schmutz am Boden nicht unnötig aufwühlst. Eien Plexiglasplatte gelocht ist gut, aber recht teuer.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Oder ich mache den Zwischenraum größer, damit sich der Dreck besser setzen kann. Direkt vor dem ankommenden Rohr würden sich die Medien doch unnötig schnell zusetzen oder?


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ja, damit hast du natürlich auch Recht. Das kann schon passieren, dass sich die Medien mehr zusetzen, aber bei entsprechender viel angepriesener Vorfilterung ist der Bereich unter der Medienauflage mehr oder weniger nicht mehr für den groben Schmutz, sondern mehr für die abgestorbenen Bakis. Wenn du jetzt den Bereich größer machst, verlierst du oberhalb wieder Platz für die Filtermedien. Von daher würde ich eher empfehlen, lieber die Filtermedien direkt anzuströmen. Je nach Medium bleibt der Schmutz ja nicht unbedingt hängen, sondern sinkt ja zum Boden.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Womit würdest du deiner Meinung nach als erstes starten? Ich habe überlegt mit grober latextierter Kokosmatte zu beginnen...


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Da muss ich Dir ehrlich sagen, dass ich dieses Medium und deren Eigenschaften nicht kenne. Sorry.

Wenn du aber gut vorfilterst, würde ich bei deiner Variante wahrscheinlich im 1. IBC mit bewegten Helix arbeiten. So bleibt auch nicht viel Schmutz zwischen den Medien hängen. Im 2. IBC dann wohl noch mal ruhendes Helix.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Was bedeutet bewegt bzw. ruhendes Helix?


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

bei bewegtem Helix spricht man von, normalen Helix, welches mit Lüftersteinen ausreichend umgewühlt wird . das ruhende Helix ist einfach nur im Behälter und ruht halt... Falls noch wichtig und noch nicht bekannt: Bei Helix ist es wichtig, dass es von unten nach oben durchströmt wird.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

War noch nicht bekannt. 
Wieviel Helix sollte ich rein packen, damit es gut wirkt?


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Das ist die falsche Fage.


----------



## Karpfenfreund (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Moin. Da ich im vollen Gange bin beim bauen müssen die Fotos erstmal etwas warten (wird aber reichlich geknipst)... 
Welchen Höhe eignet sich am besten beim BA. Ich stelle mir vor, dass zwischen Folie und Deckel ein 3-4 cm Spalt okay wäre.


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Hi. 

Auf Bilder müssen wir warten!? 

Nee, nur ein Spaß....

Ich habe bei mir zwischen Folie und Deckel auch etwa 3-4 cm, so dass ungefähr die flache Hand dazwischen passt!

Ansonsten läuft alles?


----------



## Karpfenfreund (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Gut. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass die EPDM Folie mit Talkum eingepudert ist... Wie bekomme ich das am einfachsten ab? Bzw. Was sagen meine Fische dazu???


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

EPDM - ich habe


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

ich hab auch  aber da diese folie ja für den teichbau gedacht ist, denke ich mir, dass es unbedenklich ist. außerdem dauert es ja eine ganze weile nach wassereinlass, bis du die fische einsetzen kannst, bis dahin wird sich das in wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben. meine meinung


----------



## Karpfenfreund (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich hoffe es ja. Gestern beim Folie legen, da sah ich aus wie der Bäcker-Lehrling


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

ich finde es wird zeit für fotos!  auch die vom bäckerlehrling


----------



## Karpfenfreund (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Da momentan nicht das Wetter ist, um die Randsteine in Mischung zu setzen....
Kann ich die Gier nach Bildern stillen

 
Das alte Wasserloch

 

 

 
Der "Strich" durch meinen 1. Bauplan... Danke Kommunikationstechnik

 
Tja Jimmy, die alte Saufstelle gibt es nicht mehr...

 
Baustart... 30.04.12 Jeder bekommt einen 3 Seitenkipper, Schaufel und "Feuer Frei"
 


Problem Nr. 2 
 
Huddl kam zum buddeln und Michi zum Messen
 
Da Huddl knapp 2 Meter groß ist, durfte er die tiefe Stelle ausheben
 

 

 

 
Wieder Problem Nr.1
 
Der Bodenablauf wird gesetzt
 

 
04.05.12  20m³ per Hand ausgehoben...  
 

 

 
Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, darf selber ins kalte Wasser


----------



## schnubbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ich kann die Anhänge leider nicht öffnen


----------



## Karpfenfreund (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

Ja. Hab es schon bemerkt...


----------



## Karpfenfreund (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

 
07.05.12
 
Baubeginn für den Filter
 
Estrich legen
 
Nach knapp 3 Wochen kommen meine Jungs in ihren neuen Teich
 

 

 

 

Endlich sind die IBC drin und bestückt
 

 
Das aktuellste Foto


----------



## Zacky (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

 das sieht gut aus... da habt ihr ja ordentlich geschindert...


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Neue" Koiteich*

respekt für diese leistung 

und schön ist er außerdem geworden


----------

